
Nexus 4 available on T-Mobile - gregorym
http://www.t-mobile.com/shop/Phones/cell-phone-detail.aspx?cell-phone=Nexus-4
======
ck2
So, unlocked from Google is $300 or $350 but locked from t-mobile with
contract is $200

<https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb>

T-mobile is going to have to go to free-after-rebate to get customers.

~~~
phaus
Well going by the retail price of most of the phones that they give away, they
should be paying people $300 to get one on-contract.

------
fruchtose
_> Suggested retail $549.99_

What does that even mean? Google doesn't sell the Nexus 4 for $550 or anything
close to that.

~~~
lloeki
Shady:

> _$199.99 After Discounts_

> _For a limited time, when you purchase a Google Nexus 4 on T-Mobile.com or
> through 1-877-387-4324, you may qualify for a $300 instant discount and a
> $50 mail-in rebate card._

Also:

> _Supercharge your Nexus 4 by adding unlimited data on a nationwide 4G
> network, only from T-Mobile_

So does that mean LTE was officially activated or is that another marketing
ploy?

In the meantime, it's been out of stock since day one here.

~~~
jph
T-Mobile is not particularly shady in my experience, just a bit disorganized
about Nexus pricing.

T-Mobile is moving toward clearer pricing plans that are more like the rest of
the world and much more straightfoward:

[http://gigaom.com/2012/12/06/t-mobile-ceo-confirms-the-
iphon...](http://gigaom.com/2012/12/06/t-mobile-ceo-confirms-the-iphone-and-
the-death-of-phone-subsidies/)

For the lowest cost and most freedom, you can buy the Nexus 4 directly from
Google or on Craigslist, eBay, etc.

(I'm not affiliated with T-Mobile in any way; I'm just a customer who buys a
lot of Nexus phones)

------
jph
T-Mobile's website goofs on the suggested retail price.

The T-Mobile store salespeople do know this, and will tell the straight story
which is that you'll save the most money if you buy the phone directly from
Google and are willing to wait for it.

------
hornetblack
Also from an Australian Retailer, Harvey Norman, for ~$490.

Or on a $35 (or more) plan for 2 years. Which will end up being $360 if you
subtract the cost of the phone plan.

------
krob
almost twice the cost of google.com/nexus price.

